# В это время



## antobbo

Hi guys,
I've come across this sentence:
В ето время почти все дети едут в пионерсие лагеря.
Now, why isn't В ето времени instead? время isn't prepositive as, I would have thought, it should be


----------



## Sobakus

Check out this thread (it gets more comprehensible towards the end) and this article. In short, with time, *в* more often than not requires the Accusative, and *на *always requires it except with _неделя_ (Prep).


----------



## Vadim K

antobbo said:


> Hi guys,
> I've come across this sentence:
> В *э*то время почти все дети едут в пионерс*к*ие лагеря.
> Now, why isn't В ето времени instead? время isn't prepositive as, I would have thought, it should be



Becasue "в это время" is the accusative case. And "времени" is a form of the word "время" which uses in the genitive, the dative and the prepositional cases.


----------



## Maroseika

antobbo said:


> В это время почти все дети едут в пионерские лагеря.
> Now, why isn't В это времени instead? время isn't prepositive as, I would have thought, it should be


A sidenote: в это времени is impossible, because pronoun это and noun время must agree in case, i.e. it is either *в это время* (Accusative) or *в этом времени* (Prepositional).


----------



## antobbo

thanks guys, I read them, rather difficult I have to say!


> A sidenote: в это времени is impossible, because pronoun это and noun время must agree in case, i.e. it is either *в это время* (Accusative) or *в этом времени* (Prepositional).


You're right, sorry I meant *в этом времени*


----------



## Sobakus

antobbo said:


> thanks guys, I read them, rather difficult I have to say!


For all intents and purposes, you just have to memorise a short list of time terms and their respective preposition and case. When more than one is used (such as with _в +_ _год_), there's an obvious difference in meaning (_в году_ – "in a/the year, this/next/last year", _в год_ – "a/per year").


----------



## antobbo

Sobakus said:


> For all intents and purposes, you just have to memorise a short list of time terms and their respective preposition and case. When more than one is used (such as with _год_), there's an obvious difference in meaning.


ok thanks, will do


----------



## Vadim K

antobbo said:


> You're right, sorry I meant *в этом времени*



Sorry to mention it but it is not possible to say "в этом времени" when you are talking about seasons of the year. So the sentence "В этом времени все дети едут в пионерские лагеря" would be incorrect. "В этом времени" means "in this age of" or "in this era of".


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Sorry to mention it but it is not possible to say "в этом времени" when you are talking about seasons of the year. So the sentence "В этом времени все дети едут в пионерские лагеря" would be incorrect. "В этом времени" means "in this age of" or "in this era of".


Even this seems like a stretch to me, it'd use the Accusative: "в то славное время могучих линкоров...", "во время динозавров" as well as "в эру/эпоху рыцарей" etc. The only usage for the Prepositional I can see here is as in "в его времени нет ничего необычного: он за рулём самого непревзойдённого болида Формулы 1 за прошедшие 27 лет", or perhaps "в нашем времени есть что-то волшебное". There's an exception though: "в скором времени". I don't think _время_ meaning "age (of)" can be used in the spatial sense: "в эпохе/времени крестоносцев выделяют несколько периодов".


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> I don't think _время_ meaning "age (of)" can be used in the spatial sense: "в эпохе/времени крестоносцев выделяют несколько периодов".


What do you think about "*в* четырёхмерном пространстве-*времени* эти уравнения равносильны"?


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> What do you think about "*в* четырёхмерном пространстве-*времени* эти уравнения равносильны"?


This isn't a unit of time, this is a coordinate system (a spatial term) – behaving like any normal noun. Neither are my two examples, by the way.

To sum it up, if the question is "when, how in relation to time", it's a temporal adverbial modifying the verb that has a fixed combination of preposition and case; if the question is anything else, such as "where" – it's a legitimate combination of preposition and noun that behaves as the grammar commands.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> This isn't a unit of time, this is a coordinate system (a spatial term) – behaving like any normal noun. Neither are my two examples, by the way.


Время as unit of time is widely employed in sports in different meanings: "Во времени, показанном в последних забегах, виноваты не столько лыжники, сколько плохое состояние трассы, пришедшей в негодность."
"В штрафном времени, повлиявшем на результат игры, большую роль сыграло предвзятое судейство."


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Время as unit of time is widely employed in sports in different meanings: "Во времени, показанном в последних забегах, виноваты не столько лыжники, сколько плохое состояние трассы, пришедшей в негодность."
> "В штрафном времени, повлиявшем на результат игры, большую роль сыграло предвзятое судейство."


The first example is metonymy for "result": "result quantified in time" -> "time". The second example is close to my example with "во времени есть/нет" – the case is determined by the verb (виноваты в Предл.), so it's not an example of spatial sense. However, I can certainly imagine a phrase like "в штрафном времени команда сыграла лучше" – "штрафное время" is a sports term that still retains some meaning of unit of time, but not enough to grammatically act like one.


----------



## Rosett

Apparently, "в добавленном судьёй/дополнительном времени наша команда сумела забить..." meets with your approval.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Apparently, "в добавленном судьёй/дополнительном времени наша команда сумела забить..." meets with your approval.


Yes, although it certainly feels like straining the language norm, but in sports terminology anything that isn't an outright borrowing is already good. I think this has to do with the fact that _время_ is understood in a figurative sense here. Still, "в добавленное/дополнительное время" has more Google hits, so I suppose I was wrong saying it can't grammatically act as a unit of time, and therefore the Accusative is the variant to be recommended to a learner.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Yes, although it certainly feels like straining the language norm, but in sports terminology anything that isn't an outright borrowing is already good. I think this has to do with the fact that _время_ is understood in a figurative sense here.


Undoubtedly, either unit of time, or spatial, examples of the above extend well beyond the sports terminology:

Альфред Хейдок - 2015 - ‎Biography & Autobiography
... люди, живём во времени, отпущенном взаймы. В 1949 году Земля должна была погибнуть, и если до конца века ...

*Рука сама тянется к клавиатуре, чтобы набрать в поиске: купить ...*
www.belgravia.com.ua › 24-article12
 ... обеденного перерыва и короткой ночи явно не хватает. Наверно, дело не во времени, отпущенном на отдых.

*Человеческая сущность образа Ванги - ...*
vanga.ru › zarev_vanga
... идет не о гадании и ворожбе, а о свободном путешествии духа во времени, отпущенном человеку, — прошлом, ...

*Успех туркменских шахматистов - Туркменистан: золотой век*
www.turkmenistan.gov.tm › ...
Их отличие во времени, отпущенном на всю партию, и добавочном за каждый ход. Если в ...

*Увлекательное путешествие в мир знаний*
islamanserlo.net › index › rus › uvlekatel...
О важности правильного распределения приоритетных дел во времени, отпущенном нам Всевышним.

*Образовательные интернет-системы*
www.websoft.ru › doc
... существенно ограничено во времени, отпущенном на реформы, и не имеет возможности провести ...

*Взрослые разговоры.*
Важная новость! А вы готовитесь? › cgi-bin › forum
...а во времени, отпущенном на принятие решения и реализацию действий.

*Мастер-класс: "Время-деньги".*
www.po-drugomu.ru › trainings
Мы живем во времени отпущенном для нас. И пока мы живы, то можем научиться внимательно и бережно ...


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Undoubtedly, either unit of time, or spatial, examples of the above extend well beyond the sports terminology:


*Rosett*, again, дело в/отличие в/ограничен в/проблема в has nothing to do with space – it's merely an obligatory grammatical agreement. There is no "дело" inside of "время". However, the expression «время...отпущенное» does indeed use _время_ in a spatial, figurative sense, and the Prepositional case is required to differentiate between it and the literal, temporal sense "age", as in «мы живём во время/-ена информационной революции» or "during", as in «во время антракта я купил мороженое». So yes, as I already said it can be used figuratively with the Prepositional, but I'm afraid I've yet to see a convincing example of genuine temporal usage.


----------

